# pleco and cucumber



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

well i finally went out and bought a veggie clip for my pleco and last night he was eating cucumber....well sort of. he will go on it for like a min. or 2 then get off and go back on later..also when i took it out this morning barely any cucubmer was gone...is this normal or should hye be eating almost the whole cucumber? *c/p*


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

I prefer zuccini to cuke but either works..... when thy want it they will eat it, let the cuke break down a little and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

I have never seen a Pleco eating a cucumber, only zuccini.


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

i have terrible luck with plecos. i tried the whole cucumber thing and neithr of the two i have had were interested. i bought two from a petco and both died within a week of getting to my tank. i am a big cory cat fan for cleaning purposes. out of curiosity though i saw in your signature you have a crayfish you caught. when did you catch it and where are you from? i am in connecticut and i have been trying to catch them in places i did all the time as a kid and i have yet to see one.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i am a kid and i go down to my local creek down the street all the time with my friends and catch them, they are cool... i live in pittsburgh pennsylvania and i caught him in spring


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

and Mrmike, what do you mean by "cuke"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cuke is a cucumber. I prefer to give mine zuchinni and sweet potatoes and they go wild over them.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

oh ok thanks and i will try those whenever i go food shopping


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, cuke is cucumber and I too prefer Zukes (zuccini) as the fish seem to. Most land-based plant material seem to be eaten better when the cell walls are broken down a bit..... too rigid to be tasty I guess. Try freezing the vegetable slices a bit, like a couple hours or more..... that will break the cell walls and make the slices softer.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

ill have to try that but this morning i woke up and the cucumber center is almost completely eaten so thats good, but he doesnt care for the skin


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Most grogery stores cukes have wax on the skin..... helps keep them fresh longer but does the fish ( or humans) no good.....


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

i've caught crays in pittsburgh my cousins live in the north hills part of pittsburgh and my mother grew up in a small mining town toward west virginia. you guys get much larger ones then what i get in connecticut. anyway thanks.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah no problem me and my dad have caught monsters


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Try blanching the Zucchini. Boil water in micro wave then add the sliced zucchini for 1 minute. Remove from MW and place under cold water to stop cooking..


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

The problem with Cucumber is there is not much Nutrients in it as it is more Water Based get zuccini instead, I had a Plec a few years back and it loved Cucumber I only put it in as a treat maybe about 1nce per week.

You can try them with Fruit also, any fruit or Veg will do just try to get ones that won't turn to mush.

I found my Plec was more active at night so I would put anything I was giving him in at night when the lights went out and removed whatever was left in the morning.

You will prob find your other fish will have a pick anything you put in also.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

ok ill try zucchini instead thanks


----------

